# shaved/smoothed engine bay - flatten and polish ?



## RuuKasuu (May 1, 2013)

hey everyone, im a new member and im a complete no0b to detailing ... ive polished my cars in the past and used to work in a body shop but i never done proper poilshing!
when i do my cars i can never get a mirror shine 

anyway, i have a 4th gen prelude and decided to clean up the bay a bit and one thing lead to another then i just went mental with it lol.. i will let a few quick pics to the talking ?































so this is what the engine bay looks like now...

so my question is, I painted the bay with a 2k paint, its got some over spray and how should i flatten and polish it ?

and should i laquer more ?

thanks in advance


----------



## RuuKasuu (May 1, 2013)

anyone? 

is it ok to flatten and polish 2k ? 

or should i give it a few coats of laquer ?


----------



## RosieFreak (Apr 29, 2013)

I dont know about the polishing job, but that is some colour. Very nice.


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

RuuKasuu said:


> anyone?
> 
> is it ok to flatten and polish 2k ?
> 
> or should i give it a few coats of laquer ?


1200 or finer should remove any defects before the clearcote. Otherwise just clear. BUT I do not work in a spray shop so wait for a pro?

All my experiences are that cleanliness and degreasing are the key factors. Dying bugs and 'fish eyes' UGH!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

2k in that colour id imagine us a direct gloss , so you should need to just flat and polish it , one of the pros will be along soon


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Overspray where? Clay should remove any minor stuff. 

I'd lacquer it anyway. Not sure if oil and grease petrol etc will react with 2k


----------



## RuuKasuu (May 1, 2013)

thanks guys, i will give it a clay, and a flatten and polish, then to be safe i will lacquer it again  

thanks again


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Definitely something different


----------



## RuuKasuu (May 1, 2013)

good different or bad


----------



## Chunk87 (May 26, 2013)

Very different, but looks good.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice nice nice, just what i am going to undertake on my subaru.

Don't clearcoat it just keep the 2k as if anything chips its easy to touch in and polish to not notice.

The only way you would want to go clear is if its met paint.

:thumb::thumb::thumb: Great project and hats off to the involvement of it all.


----------

